# blue eyed buck needs a name!



## whispering rooster farms (Nov 20, 2014)

My new pygmy buckling is in need of a great name, he is soon to meet his new ladies....Sami-jo, Sailor Sue, Oreo and sweet Moonpie


----------



## animalmom (Nov 26, 2014)

Lothario, the lover, is a good name.  You can call him Lo, as lo and behold the boy had done his job!  Good luck, and remember you owe us pictures of the babies!


----------

